# I was given a Nook!



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Now I just need to learn how to use the thing  

My sister gave me her son's Nook as he wasn't using it.  When she found it in his room, he was using it as a coaster for a drink!!!  The battery was also at critical level and the charger was no where to be found.  We went to Books A Million and for $14 to get a new charger I have a Nook!  

I've been trying to read up on it in the past few days which has been hard as I'm trying to get ready to leave the country for 2 months.  The major disappointment for me is that it doesn't seem to "work" overseas, so I may be giving it back in April when I visit the states.  I have put quite a few free books on it so I can at least read on it to see how I like it for that.  

Does anyone have any good websites for me to check out?  Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You might wish to visit the forums at http://www.nookboards.com/forum/.

As for it not working outside the US, no, you cannot download books from B&N to use on it, but it's certainly going to be fine for reading the books you already have.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Is it possible to download books onto a computer and load them onto the Nook by usb cable while overseas?

I know nothing of the Nook, sorry if this is a silly question.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Is it possible to download books onto a computer and load them onto the Nook by usb cable while overseas?


If you can access the site to download them, sure.

B&N does not allow overseas sales.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Task, tsk, B&N swine!

I suppose you could buy and download books from other publishers such as Baen Books if their websites allowed overseas sales.  But that limitation sure puts a spoke in the Nook's wheel for expatriates.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I recall it took Amazon til about 6 months after release of the K2 to get their international ebook business going..... I imagine B&N is working on it; it's a market too large to igonore.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the answers.  I've heard there is a work-around to buying on the B&N site, but I haven't had time to look into it yet, its the same for Netflix which I did know about and haven't looked into either.  I'll be back and forth every few months so even if that doesn't work this gift won't be a total loss I guess....

I'm so glad I have my Kindle!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

You can buy from Sony, Kobo, Borders, Books-A-Million - so if you can buy internationally from them you're still good to go with the nook.  And I suspect (but don't know for sure) you might be able to access library books, I'd assume there are no limitations for ADE (but again, I don't know for sure).


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

There are a bunch of free eBooks you can get through the Barnes and Noble site before leaving the country and you certainly can buy using the B&N Internet site and download books to your computer and then load them to your nook.  How lovely that you were given the electronic reader and only had to buy a charger.
  
Too bad your nephew didn't appreciate the gift he had been given.  That's what happens when things are given to someone who didn't want them in the first place.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

Believe it or not, I was just now able to download 2 free books from the Barnes & Noble site!  One from my husband's laptop and I thought, ok, maybe he has the thing downloaded to it that I've heard about.  So I got out my laptop and tried another book and it also downloaded.  I haven't tried to put them onto the Nook yet, but I didn't get an error notice during the download process.  Maybe this will work out!

Also, my nephew begged for the Nook and my sister said he loved it for about 2 weeks.  He's 19 in years, but only around 15 mentally...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not in love with mine anymore, either. I really prefer the Sony 950 I just got. I simply don't like the user interface, and the book I am reading now has a lot of footnotes, and they are a pain to view and then get back to the last page read.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm not in love with mine anymore, either. I really prefer the Sony 950 I just got. I simply don't like the user interface, and the book I am reading now has a lot of footnotes, and they are a pain to view and then get back to the last page read.


I've never been in love with my nook - but I do love that I can have all my ePubs on one eInk reader. Sony is so much better for organization (which is probably because of their software, which I don't love, but it IS great for setting up collections). I just don't understand the folks on nookboards who are SO enamored of that LCD screen which just makes everything more complicated.

If Sony readers can ever read B&N books...I'll probably go back to a Sony reader.


----------

